# Getting sat TV to an unwired TV



## DanR (Oct 16, 2012)

I currently have no TV service. I do have RG6 from the crawl space in my home to the main TV room. I would like to add service to this, and also be able to add TVs in two other rooms which have CAT5 wiring, but no RG6.

Does any sat TV provider use RG6 to get from the dish to one TV, and then ethernet to get to the other TVs? I have been trying to understand "whole house DVRs" and "hopper / Joeys" but I don't see much real information on the web sites, and I know from experience that calling the sales folks will result in "oh yeah, we do that".

Can I stream from a sat TV box/DVR/whatever to a PS3 or a Sony Blu-Ray? How about a Roku?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unsupported, but Joeys can run off of Ethernet only and do not require a cable connection. The Hopper needs a single coax from the hub which is connected to the DISH. Depending on how many TVs you want and how many tuners you need you may need a second Hopper - which can be placed anywhere on the network but will require a coax.


----------



## wyy183 (Sep 20, 2012)

Most installations can do RG-6 installation for you. I had a run installed with my original installation, and no additional charge.

Both Dish and DirecTV have single-wire installations, which means that you only need one wire going to your main location. The signal then travels back down the same wire to feed other receivers/TV/devices in your house. These others are usually done with additional RG-6 runs to individual locations.

You can connect from the receiver(s) with a variety of connections: composite, component, and HDMI.

I have a receiver beside me that has all three of those connected.
- composite goes to an RF-converter, which feeds old TV's in my house.
- component goes to Hauppauge HD PVR, which allows me to record from the receiver to a personal hard drive attached to my computer. With this I can watch on computer, or connect the hard drive to a WD TV-box and watch on other TV's, in other locations, if I desire (kind of like a modern-day VCR system.)
- HDMI is connected to the TV itself.


----------



## DanR (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, unfortunately there is no easy access. The rooms I want to get to are on the second floor and the floors above and below are finished. The exterior wall faces the front of the house and I am not willing to run cable along the brick. I think I will investigate the Directv2pc service.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DanR said:


> Thanks, unfortunately there is no easy access. The rooms I want to get to are on the second floor and the floors above and below are finished. The exterior wall faces the front of the house and I am not willing to run cable along the brick. I think I will investigate the *Directv2pc* service.


the box is obsolete now, actually never been deployed - forget it


----------



## DanR (Oct 16, 2012)

James Long said:


> Unsupported, but Joeys can run off of Ethernet only and do not require a cable connection. The Hopper needs a single coax from the hub which is connected to the DISH. Depending on how many TVs you want and how many tuners you need you may need a second Hopper - which can be placed anywhere on the network but will require a coax.


Thanks James,
Unsupported is fine  Maybe this is what the first tech support guy at Dish was talking about. I chatted with them for a few minutes, but then he passed me off to sales and they had no clue. I will search in the Dish forum as I would prefer to have a joey rather than build HTPCs to run Directv2PC at each extra TV.


----------

